# Tool Academy 2



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 30, 2009)

Did anyone watch this just now? If so, do you like it or hate it?


----------



## hello_my_apple (Sep 24, 2009)

i think the tools and girlfriends are FAKE! thats worst fake crying if i ever seen it, but it's still entertaining though.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 29, 2009)

I dont know if they are fake.  Did you see Amanda punching stew after he kissed that girl? That looks pretty real to me. Im always addicted to cheesey shows like this


----------



## kimmy (Oct 28, 2009)

i HAVE to watch this on a weekly basis. i'm totally wrapped up in it and i feel ridiculous about it but my god it's entertaining.

so glad charm is gone. i couldn't stand him. also, i miss big john...he was neat. full of 'roid rage, but neat.


----------

